# just installed gentoo- but wvdial can't use my modem??

## guest

Ok I installed gentoo and then installed ppp and wvdial, but I cant seam to get wvdial to use my modem.

I think my /etc/wvdial.conf is incorrect(dont know how it is REALLY sposed to look)

My modem is on COM3(windows)... I am pretty sure that is /dev/ttyS2

Anyway I was wondering if anyone could plz post a copy of their /etc/wvdial.conf so that I can see what a working one looks like.

~~~Is Devfs important? b/c I forgot to put that option in my kernel when I compiled..... guess it is b/c I am getting warnings---- any help on wvdial would be apprectiated!!

----------

## svan9420

Just had to ask, but is your modem working correctly.  For example, can you dial the modem using pppd and chat??

pppd 'chat -f -w /etc/ppp/chatfile' /dev/ttyS2  debug asyncmap 0 crtsts 115200  

Might check the syntax above.  I have been playing round with pppd on my gentoo linux box.  

Also you might make sure you compiled PPP support into the kernel. If you have PPP modules then make sure you load them as well prior to attempting to use your modem.

Sorry, I don't have wvdial.conf file for ya.

----------

## guest

well, I have ppp selected and it isnt a module---- I think it is b/c my Init string isnt correct... today at school i went to the usrobotics website and got a page called "Configureing Modems Under Unix-like systems"

hopefully once my younger brother is done playing games on windows I can try out a new Init string I am gonna make.

thx for the reply.

----------

## guest

I am unable to make wvdial work..... no internet = no go for me =(

the Init strings didnt fix anything....

----------

## arkane

Usually with US robotics, AT&F or AT&F1 is the only thing you really need....

----------

## Guest

fairly sure you just need to run wvdialconf first, possibly with /etc/wvdial.conf as a parameter. it generates an initial wvdial.conf file, which you then edit to add you username and password (for the isp), i dont even think you need to know that 'under windows its com3 and ist that /dev/ttys2 or something' ... 

ta

----------

## roXet

wvdial-conf should detect your modem, unlesss there is a problem. What irq is your modem set to? The default irq for /dev/ttyS2 is 4. I have to change it because my modem is running on com 3 irq 7.  If you have a dual boot system, you can usually find out what irq to use through the device manager in windows.

If it is running on something other than irq 4 then you will need to change the irq of /dev/ttyS2. Like this:

```

setserial /dev/ttyS2 irq 7

```

That command will change it to irq 7.

----------

